
Virtualenv's Bin/activate Is Doing It Wrong - pmoriarty
https://gist.github.com/datagrok/2199506
======
abra_kadabra
My 2 cents.

Instead of having to manually load a virtualenv, why not have that information
contained in the project, and running a command would use that virtualenv
similar to how npm, sbt, or maven work.

The majority Python projects I've worked on have had a requirements.txt file
anyways that was specific to a single project, so I haven't seen a situation
where having a bin/activate was beneficial.

